# Keyed or splined mitres



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Can anyone direct me to a jig for putting keys or splines into the mitred corners of a box?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here are a couple:

http://www.woodsmith.com/issues/165/videos/mitered-spline-jig/

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip010511sn.html

http://www.ibiblio.org/twa/plans/plans/keymiterjig.pdf

For doing keyed mitered joints on boxes rather that frames. Make a similar jig only use a 2 x 4 or 2 x 6's instead. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

Here's just one more that Gary (seawolf21) came up with 
You can put in spines or a dovetails for the dovetail keys with his quick to make jig and it can all be done on the router table  (quick and easy one)


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2482-deep-spline-slot-jigs-4.html#post40659

Bj


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Corey / Bj. I don't have a table saw yet so I need a router based solution. I've printed off the keyed mitre jig from one of Corey's links (Project 14658EZ) and should be able to adapt it for router table use. Thanks again.


----------

